# Remote start Failed, CEL now appears



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The remote start is disabled anytime a CEL is illuminated. This is to protect the car from running in a potentially engine destroying condition (no coolant or oil for example).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> The remote start is disabled anytime a CEL is illuminated.


Right. So most likely cause/effect is reversed. The car got a CEL and refused to remote start. You'll need to find out the code behind the CEL. Some car part places will read the codes for free. Once we know the code numbers, we can give some idea as it what is going on.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the update guys!

I'll get the codes checked after work.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

View attachment 204009


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

P20E4 is the error code exhaust gas temperature sensor.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is the single most common issue on these cars and not a big deal. I had this happen about 61K miles. I drove 1000 miles before getting it fixed. My dealer covered it under warranty. I posted my RO here on the site somewhere.

By the way, I am at 182K miles now, and that is the only thing I've had to get replaced related to emissions.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Check engine lights on a gm don't bother me, actually I'm impressed when they don't have one on. However remote start not working ruins my day.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

money_man said:


> Check engine lights on a gm don't bother me, actually I'm impressed when they don't have one on. However remote start not working ruins my day.


Aren't we all. Sometimes, I start my car and say, Wow, no check engine light? Whats wrong with this thing.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

I have already had it in the shop for the negative battery cable deal.. because my power steering light was coming on, the window calibration was frequent, also my display screen for the radio was shutting off and turning on... Just hope I did not buy a lemon... Also I have not purchased a DEF bottle or def any recommendations?


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

As long as it's labeled DEF then your'e fine. Any auto parts store will carry it or wal-mart. As far as I know, wal mart is good for two things- DEF and Ammunition.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Most have had their fair share of issues with this car. I refused to believe it, but my car has had 2 CELs (H02S and DEF tank heater short) and a side zone alert sensor/module replaced due to fault codes/DIC warning messages, along with the microphone needing to be replaced due to a fault code. Keep in mind this is a car meticulously maintained by 2 dedicated in-house GM technicians (My father and brother!) and is a low mileage (11,300mi) year and a half old example. I haven't lost all faith in it yet, and still do like the car a lot, but I am much more aware that the cars we bought might be an experiment, I'm just glad I have the resources I do to keep up with it. DEF is DEF, I use GM ac-delco, but it is standardized so it shouldn't matter, just make sure it is fresh and isn't contaminated.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

UPDATE: Just got a call from the dealership.. They have replaced sensors 2/3, and I will be able to pick up the Cruze on Monday


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Merchlewitz said:


> UPDATE: Just got a call from the dealership.. They have replaced sensors 2/3, and I will be able to pick up the Cruze on Monday


Keep us posted. Hopefully your luck with the EGT replacement is the same as mine. I've gone 120K+ miles since replacement with no further issues.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

Just curious, how many sensors are there? Also how often do issues happen with the egt?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Merchlewitz said:


> Just curious, how many sensors are there? Also how often do issues happen with the egt?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


There's a post in the technical section that shows all the sensors and their location, I think it's a sticky. EGT is the most common issues and seems to affect every one sooner or later.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

Going to pick up the car here in a few, was curious on the total... Even though it's covered under warranty the service manager said it was around $550 after parts and labor.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

